# So I finally "pulled the trigger"



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

...and purchased my first pistol.

What do you think?


----------



## 303Mark (May 19, 2008)

Very Nice! I'm in the process of payng off a Loaded model my self. Let us know how she shoots.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

You got a pretty nice pistol there. Let us know when you get it out to get dirty how it groups :smt023


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

That one is one of many on my "short list"...


----------



## DogRanger (Apr 12, 2008)

Very nice,wise choice. Like my dad use to say"do it right the first time" and you did.congrats.............:smt023


----------



## sagsoul4 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback everyone! 

I have been spending some time at the range and have nothing but fantastic feedback about my experience with the TRP so far. It operates smoothly and flawlessly. As far as the question about its grouping...well...it suffers only relative to my aim.  I have had a few "flyers" in the 400-500 or so rounds that I have run through it so far. Not a single hick-up otherwise though. Compared to many of you here, my marksmenship experience is very limited, but I am enjoying gaining more experience everyday. 

This purchase was actually a second choice to the Professional model but I did'nt want to wait 6 to 8 months for that weapon when my current level of skill would probably be a more limiting factor than the difference in quality between the two weapons. All I can say is that I could'nt be happier with the decision. The TRP, in my opinion, is a fantastic weapon and a joy to shoot. Thanks again for all your feedback! I am headed to the range!


----------

